# Hocking Valley Corn Sheller Restoration



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Before Pics*

Hi everyone
As most of you know I love scrolling and creating intarsia but in order to keep the doors open at midlothian woodworks I also do custom woodworking , furniture repair and restoration work. so here are a few photos of my newest restoration project.These are the "before " pics of a Hocking Valley corn sheller
(circa 1900) that I have been commissioned to rebuild and make functional.I will be using quarter-sawn white oak for the wood. Should be a fun project.

Legs have been cut off but all of the mechanical parts are there.


















Can't salvage any of the old wood due to rot and post beetles but enough left for accurate measurements


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *Before Pics*
> 
> Hi everyone
> As most of you know I love scrolling and creating intarsia but in order to keep the doors open at midlothian woodworks I also do custom woodworking , furniture repair and restoration work. so here are a few photos of my newest restoration project.These are the "before " pics of a Hocking Valley corn sheller
> ...


That is a great project, i like to see old tolls and machinery restored. I am looking for some photos or plans for a wooden base for a grinding wheel, i have two stone wheels and i would like to make base that is foot operated for them. i am excited to see how your project turns out.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *Before Pics*
> 
> Hi everyone
> As most of you know I love scrolling and creating intarsia but in order to keep the doors open at midlothian woodworks I also do custom woodworking , furniture repair and restoration work. so here are a few photos of my newest restoration project.These are the "before " pics of a Hocking Valley corn sheller
> ...


Well, now that you shown us the before photo's, you know we want to see the after photo's

Bill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

wdkits1 said:


> *Before Pics*
> 
> Hi everyone
> As most of you know I love scrolling and creating intarsia but in order to keep the doors open at midlothian woodworks I also do custom woodworking , furniture repair and restoration work. so here are a few photos of my newest restoration project.These are the "before " pics of a Hocking Valley corn sheller
> ...


Looks like an interesting project. My dad used to fix up stuff like that for Little Bro and me to turn. WE finaly convienced him to put an electric motor on the silage cutter ;-))


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Building the frame*

When I first took on this project I was going to use white oak for the woodwork, but after talking to the owner and getting permission to also do the original paint job I decided to go with the materials that were used in the original-maple for the frame and poplar for the box. After sizing all of the frame components to 1 3/4" x 2 1/8" and cutting to the proper lengths I began with turning the 2 small handles.









There are a lot of mortise and tenon joints used to hold the frame together so I went ahead and set up a tenoning jig to use on the bandsaw. Very simple set-up really. Making absolutely sure that the blade is set to true 90 degrees to the table is critical to using this jig to make tenons. I started by making a small sled that rides in the mater slot which is used to guide the work piece through the blade for the shoulder cuts and an adjustable clamp- on block to use as a reference point for the length of the tenons. I also made a stop block that clamps to the fence that is used to get the depth of the cut. After making a sample tenon to use as a reference I can now set the fence with the stop block and cut all of the tenons to the right depth.









Here is the set-up for cutting the shoulders.


















Perfect every time









After all of the tenons were cut and all of the mortises were drilled and chiseled I drilled all of the hardware mounting holes, and did all of the rabbeting on the router table using the original pieces of the frame as a reference.
Here are all of the pieces for the frame.









Here is the dry fit frame









Here is the frame with most of the mechanical pieces set in place.








On to the parts for the box for the Hocking Valley Corn Sheller.


----------



## MadBeaver (Jan 21, 2010)

wdkits1 said:


> *Building the frame*
> 
> When I first took on this project I was going to use white oak for the woodwork, but after talking to the owner and getting permission to also do the original paint job I decided to go with the materials that were used in the original-maple for the frame and poplar for the box. After sizing all of the frame components to 1 3/4" x 2 1/8" and cutting to the proper lengths I began with turning the 2 small handles.
> 
> ...


Nice work, So again do you grind corn with this?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *Building the frame*
> 
> When I first took on this project I was going to use white oak for the woodwork, but after talking to the owner and getting permission to also do the original paint job I decided to go with the materials that were used in the original-maple for the frame and poplar for the box. After sizing all of the frame components to 1 3/4" x 2 1/8" and cutting to the proper lengths I began with turning the 2 small handles.
> 
> ...


looks like a fun project to me..i think it was a good idea to use original woods..good luck with the final project..thanks for sharing it …oh yea i wanted to ask if you got your heating system in your shop…grizzman


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *Building the frame*
> 
> When I first took on this project I was going to use white oak for the woodwork, but after talking to the owner and getting permission to also do the original paint job I decided to go with the materials that were used in the original-maple for the frame and poplar for the box. After sizing all of the frame components to 1 3/4" x 2 1/8" and cutting to the proper lengths I began with turning the 2 small handles.
> 
> ...


Quite the restoration and very nicely done. Were the old parts in sufficient condition to use as patterns? Or did you have to devise a pattern from scratch or from pictures? Sounds like the wood is to be painted? I always feel a bit of remourse when a customer asks me to paint a project made from hardwood….I am not a "purest" but I do love the beautiful grains and patterns in natural woods.


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *Building the frame*
> 
> When I first took on this project I was going to use white oak for the woodwork, but after talking to the owner and getting permission to also do the original paint job I decided to go with the materials that were used in the original-maple for the frame and poplar for the box. After sizing all of the frame components to 1 3/4" x 2 1/8" and cutting to the proper lengths I began with turning the 2 small handles.
> 
> ...


To Chris-This equipment was used to remove the kernels from the cobb to be used as chicken feed or to take to the mill to have it ground into corn meal. The original catalog said that up to 20 bushels a day could be done with this machine. That would be alot of cranking-LOL
To Grizzman-This is a fun little project. Can't wait till I get to the painting stage and no-no heat in shop yet-hopefully by next winter for sure.
To Reggiek-Most of the original wood parts were good enough to get accurate measurements from but were full of post hole beetles and rotten.


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

*--The box*

After finishing the cuts for the frame and making sure that everything goes together nicely I went to my local Woodcraft and found a real nice piece of 5/4 poplar to use for the sides of the project. All of the original pieces were a full 1" thick so I needed the 5/4 stock. The piece I found was 8 ft long and 15 " wide with no knots or green streaks. A perfect find for this project. I needed 2 pieces 9 1/2" x 22" for the bottom sections and 2 pieces 9"x 21" for the top sections with the remaining pieces for the chutes 4 1/4" wide of various lengths . I used the router to make all of the rabbets that fit in the slots of the frame .

Dry fit of the lower sides









On the original corn sheller, the chutes were nailed in but I used dowels to make it easier for assembly.









I used the scroll saw to cut out the sections where the shafts go through,and the hole where the corn feeder goes on the top.


















Checking out the fit of all the guts of the corn sheller.









All of the parts in place.


















I had to order special square headed nuts and bolts to keep it original so in the mean time I will begin the paint job on the Hocking Valley Corn Sheller.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

wdkits1 said:


> *--The box*
> 
> After finishing the cuts for the frame and making sure that everything goes together nicely I went to my local Woodcraft and found a real nice piece of 5/4 poplar to use for the sides of the project. All of the original pieces were a full 1" thick so I needed the 5/4 stock. The piece I found was 8 ft long and 15 " wide with no knots or green streaks. A perfect find for this project. I needed 2 pieces 9 1/2" x 22" for the bottom sections and 2 pieces 9"x 21" for the top sections with the remaining pieces for the chutes 4 1/4" wide of various lengths . I used the router to make all of the rabbets that fit in the slots of the frame .
> 
> ...


Cool looking restoration. It would be neat to see it in use. Thanks for the post.


----------



## nuttree (Apr 19, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *--The box*
> 
> After finishing the cuts for the frame and making sure that everything goes together nicely I went to my local Woodcraft and found a real nice piece of 5/4 poplar to use for the sides of the project. All of the original pieces were a full 1" thick so I needed the 5/4 stock. The piece I found was 8 ft long and 15 " wide with no knots or green streaks. A perfect find for this project. I needed 2 pieces 9 1/2" x 22" for the bottom sections and 2 pieces 9"x 21" for the top sections with the remaining pieces for the chutes 4 1/4" wide of various lengths . I used the router to make all of the rabbets that fit in the slots of the frame .
> 
> ...


I love old ag products - very cool resto. Nice job!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *--The box*
> 
> After finishing the cuts for the frame and making sure that everything goes together nicely I went to my local Woodcraft and found a real nice piece of 5/4 poplar to use for the sides of the project. All of the original pieces were a full 1" thick so I needed the 5/4 stock. The piece I found was 8 ft long and 15 " wide with no knots or green streaks. A perfect find for this project. I needed 2 pieces 9 1/2" x 22" for the bottom sections and 2 pieces 9"x 21" for the top sections with the remaining pieces for the chutes 4 1/4" wide of various lengths . I used the router to make all of the rabbets that fit in the slots of the frame .
> 
> ...


this has been a really nice project mike…its fun to see something out of the ordinary being done..very good job..in a way i hate to see nice wood painted…but sometimes it happens…good job on this…thanks


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

wdkits1 said:


> *--The box*
> 
> After finishing the cuts for the frame and making sure that everything goes together nicely I went to my local Woodcraft and found a real nice piece of 5/4 poplar to use for the sides of the project. All of the original pieces were a full 1" thick so I needed the 5/4 stock. The piece I found was 8 ft long and 15 " wide with no knots or green streaks. A perfect find for this project. I needed 2 pieces 9 1/2" x 22" for the bottom sections and 2 pieces 9"x 21" for the top sections with the remaining pieces for the chutes 4 1/4" wide of various lengths . I used the router to make all of the rabbets that fit in the slots of the frame .
> 
> ...


Looking good! You will be ready to make corn meal in no time)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wdkits1 said:


> *--The box*
> 
> After finishing the cuts for the frame and making sure that everything goes together nicely I went to my local Woodcraft and found a real nice piece of 5/4 poplar to use for the sides of the project. All of the original pieces were a full 1" thick so I needed the 5/4 stock. The piece I found was 8 ft long and 15 " wide with no knots or green streaks. A perfect find for this project. I needed 2 pieces 9 1/2" x 22" for the bottom sections and 2 pieces 9"x 21" for the top sections with the remaining pieces for the chutes 4 1/4" wide of various lengths . I used the router to make all of the rabbets that fit in the slots of the frame .
> 
> ...


A cool an unque project very well done


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Mission Accomplished*

When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.


















I began by building the frame using the same mortise and tenon joinery as the original paying attention to every detail knowing that tolerances were very tight on the original.










Dry fit frame










Because all of the parts for the sides were a full 1"thick I bought a nice piece of 5/4 poplar that I used to get all the pieces to complete the rest of the woodwork.



















I ordered square headed nuts and bolts like the original and even had to order the flat head slotted wood screws. 
Between the original pieces that I had and some photos that I found I had enough information to do the paint job.
Photo of an original Hocking Valley Corn Sheller










So Here is my version of a restored " Improved Hocking Valley" corn sheller. I haven't tried an ear of corn in it yet. but the mechanics seem to work pretty good.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful restoration. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Oakfan (Jan 31, 2010)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


We have one on our front porch. But it doesn't look as good as your restoration. Nice job. Looks great


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


Super restoration


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


mike you did a great job!!!...i love the whole project…down to the small details..the handles even look like they have had years of wear…the paint job is super…this was a refreshing project to watch …thanks…now…ive held off and not said anything…but..it looks to me like you need to use the broom a little in that shop…looks like someone has been having a lot of fun with no clean up…hahaha…..thats the beauty of our shops…as long as we know where it is… we can walk out at night and not have to worry if we dont want to…i hope your doing well and having a nice spring…summer heat has hit here in alabama…but after a long cold winter…im ready for some heat…take care mike..grizzman


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


very cool … ... belongs in a state fair display


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


Now that is an awsome project. You did a great job in recreating the original with extreme attention to detail, this is a project that you can be very proud of forever!


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the comments-This was a fun project. I always like a good challenge and this was definitely a challenge the least of which was the paint job-very tedious.
To Grizzman- I do have a broom-just can't find it in the clutter. Oh well-LOL
Been warm here in Va too.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


Outstanding restoration. Exquisite detail and great craftsmanship. You did a beautiful job on this piece. Thanks for sharing.

God Bless
tom


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


very nice job.
Chuck


----------



## olg28 (Apr 23, 2010)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


Great restoration ! Very nice job.


----------



## blackgap (Jul 22, 2012)

wdkits1 said:


> *Mission Accomplished*
> 
> When I first took on this project I had my doubts whether or not I could get it to work. After doing a bit of research and finding some good photos of the original corn sheller it was obvious to me that this was going to be a fun little project which would test many of my skills. The only thing that my client wanted was for me to make it functional but I did talk him into letting me do the original paint job as I thought would really add a lot to the over-all looks of the project. These are a couple of pics of what I had to work with. Most of the original wood was either rotted away or was missing completely and what was left is full of post beetles, but I did have enough to get most of my measurements.
> 
> ...


I have a corn sheller that looks just like this but it's a Rumsey's. I cannot find anything about a Rumsey's corn sheller.


----------

